# Medical cannabis significantly safer for elderly with chronic pain



## ruggedmarigee (Mar 9, 2018)

Hello guys, there is a cheering news from the research world. Who said Cannabis isn't good? A new study found cannabis therapy is safe and efficacious for elderly  patients who are seeking to address cancer symptoms, Parkinson's  disease, post-traumatic stress disorder, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's  disease, multiple sclerosis, and other medical issues. After six months,  more than 18 percent of patients surveyed had stopped using opioid  analgesics or had reduced their dosage. While the researchers state their findings to date indicate cannabis may  decrease dependence on prescription medicines, including opioids, more  evidence-based data from this special, aging population is imperative.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Mar 9, 2018)

And this is why big pharma pays so well for our Congress critters. They dont want us growing our own medicine...


----------



## medicineman (Mar 15, 2018)

According to "European Journal of Internal Medicine" medical cannabis usage among patients 65 years and older significantly improved their chronic pain and overall quality of life. Also some patients reported that their pain level was reduced from a median score of 8 to 4 on a 0&#8211;10 scale.


----------



## Julie Nicholson (Jun 22, 2018)

There is a substantial growth in the use of medical cannabis in recent years, and with the aging of the population, medical cannabis is increasingly used by the elderly, the study authors wrote. “We aimed to assess the characteristics of elderly people using medical cannabis and to evaluate the safety and efficacy of the treatment."

All patients received a prescription after consulting with a doctor who prescribed treatment. More than 33 percent of patients used cannabis-infused oil; approximately 24 percent inhaled therapy by smoking, and approximately six percent used vaporization.

While the researchers state their findings to date indicate cannabis may decrease dependence on prescription medicines, including opioids, more evidence-based data from this special, aging population is imperative.


----------



## Roy Sanford (Jun 22, 2018)

Cannabis therapy is safe and efficacious for elderly patients who are seeking to address cancer symptoms, Parkinson's disease, post-traumatic stress disorder, ulcerative colitis, Crohn's disease, multiple sclerosis, and other medical issues. After monitoring patients 65 and older for six months, we found medical cannabis treatment significantly relieves pain and improves quality of life for seniors with minimal side effects reported.


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2018)

Wow, @Julie Nicholson , your English, grammar and sentence composition have improved overnight.

You must be going to night school, eh?



Julie Nicholson said:


> There is a substantial growth in the use of medical cannabis in recent years, and with the aging of the population, medical cannabis is increasingly used by the elderly, the study authors wrote. “We aimed to assess the characteristics of elderly people using medical cannabis and to evaluate the safety and efficacy of the treatment."
> 
> All patients received a prescription after consulting with a doctor who prescribed treatment. More than 33 percent of patients used cannabis-infused oil; approximately 24 percent inhaled therapy by smoking, and approximately six percent used vaporization.
> 
> While the researchers state their findings to date indicate cannabis may decrease dependence on prescription medicines, including opioids, more evidence-based data from this special, aging population is imperative.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 22, 2018)

A quick reminder that if you are quoting someone else, you should be giving credit to the original author--thanks medicineman for remembering that.  I noticed that parts of the original post are reposted in the subsequent posts?


----------



## Hackerman (Jun 22, 2018)

Why is it that things in life that are so clear to me are so often unclear to others. LMAO I would be clicking that ban button like a pair a castanets. LMAO


----------



## Julie Nicholson (Jun 26, 2018)

Hackerman said:


> Wow, @Julie Nicholson , your English, grammar and sentence composition have improved overnight.
> 
> You must be going to night school, eh?


 
Yeah thanks but I take a little help


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

sofiajoferna said:


> I need to convince my father to start takin weed.


There are many ways to treat someone doesn't have to be just smoking it
They make candies that can be eaten ie: gummy bears and chocolate bars
Start on 10mgs to be safe


----------



## Cannapoop (May 3, 2022)

Researchers generally consider medications like these, which use purified chemicals derived from or based on those in the marijuana plant, to be more promising therapeutically than use of the whole marijuana plant or its crude extracts. Use of marijuana as medicine also poses other problems such as the adverse health effects of smoking and THC-induced cognitive impairment. Nevertheless, a growing number of states have legalized dispensing of marijuana or its extracts to people with a range of medical conditions.


----------



## Dr. Albert (May 3, 2022)

2RedEyes said:


> And this is why big pharma pays so well for our Congress critters. They dont want us growing our own medicine...


EXACTLY !


----------



## Dr. Albert (May 3, 2022)

Yes, Cannabis is safe and efficacious as it slows down the disease progression rate and also helps in managing many symptoms related to the disease. A known of mine, She was suffering from cancer and she was having unbearable pain in her back bone, She started taking cannabis. Now although she is having cancer cells insider her body but the quality of life has been increased. She don't suffer from the pain and infact during medical tests of her, Doctors found the slow progression of cancer cells in the body. I am attaching an article for your reference - HIV and AIDS: Symptoms, Causes, and Prevention.


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 21, 2022)

Dr. Albert said:


> Yes, Cannabis is safe and efficacious as it slows down the disease progression rate and also helps in managing many symptoms related to the disease. A known of mine, She was suffering from cancer and she was having unbearable pain in her back bone, She started taking cannabis. Now although she is having cancer cells insider her body but the quality of life has been increased. She don't suffer from the pain and infact during medical tests of her, Doctors found the slow progression of cancer cells in the body. I am attaching an article for your reference - HIV and AIDS: Symptoms, Causes, and Prevention.


Hi
A friend's husband has end-stage prostate cancer. He tried CBD and found no relief.  This makes me think he's not an experienced weed user despite being a Vietnam Vet. 
So, for someone who is THC-naive, what strain would be a good starting point for reducing pain/anxiety without overwhelming him.  On opiates now.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 21, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Hi
> A friend's husband has end-stage prostate cancer. He tried CBD and found no relief.  This makes me think he's not an experienced weed user despite being a Vietnam Vet.
> So, for someone who is THC-naive, what strain would be a good starting point for reducing pain/anxiety without overwhelming him.  On opiates now.


Any bud I smoke gives me relief from pain very quickly though I don’t have the pain cancer gives. I just take one hit so I don’t get baked. If I feel it hasn’t done enough, I would take another hit but don’t do that very often. If you have a dispensary near you, just ask them for something that isn’t too powerful and that other people say helps them with pain. Something 50/50 sativa/indica would be a good place to start. Rather than searching for a recommended strain which you might not find, it would be quicker to just get something the dispensary recommends to see how it affects your friends husband. More indica is generally more relaxing but can be more couch-locky. More sativa is more energetic but can be more anxious.


----------



## carpas48 (Sep 21, 2022)

Seems sensible; thanks!


----------



## Dr. Albert (Sep 27, 2022)

carpas48 said:


> Hi
> A friend's husband has end-stage prostate cancer. He tried CBD and found no relief.  This makes me think he's not an experienced weed user despite being a Vietnam Vet.
> So, for someone who is THC-naive, what strain would be a good starting point for reducing pain/anxiety without overwhelming him.  On opiates now.


Ok! Start with Sativa and along with that read this ref - https://mymmjdoctor.com/selecting-the-right-medical-marijuana-strain-for-you/


----------

